# Garlic and its health benefits........



## gcaratz (Aug 11, 2013)

hi guys,

I have always heard garlic is good to keep the immune system in good health and it helps keep the blood clean etc..
i was wonder if it is okay for mice to have in dried SMALL quantitys.

thanks from gcaratz


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

although people use it as a natural parasite prevention for dogs it can be toxic for canines which would make me cautious about using it on mice.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with Sarah- garlic and onions are toxic for many mammals. They destroy the red blood cells and cause an anemia. I wouldn't feed it to my mice.
With a balanced diet with some veggies they should be perfectly fine.


----------

